# My blog, my thyroid journey-join me



## sarah_r (Sep 17, 2010)

Hello there,

Not so long ago I arrived here at thyroid boards feeling very scared and confused and extremely unwell. It was around this time that I began to blog, I created a blog to give myself something to do and a form of expression. Did you know that metaphysically the thyroid is related to self expression?

Many months later, several visits to the GP and a 2nd opinion from an endocrinologist and I am on track to becoming well. I wanted to post here to share my blog with as many others sharing similar experiences as I can. My blog is about my life, my journey, not just thyroid issues. But I am more than happy to blog about any questions you might have.

Feeling alone can be one of the worst things about being unwell, sharing stories with others with thyroid issues was of enormous help to me, I'd like that community to grow and I know it's one of the reasons this very message board is so useful for people.

Please do take a look if it sounds of interest to you - http://theansweriswriting.blogspot.com/

Also, I welcome you to leave thoughts, comments, questions on the blog so as we can share in discussion and others may benefit from it also. Feedback is most appreciated and can be done via comments or e-mail.


----------

